# Concrete base for Stables - Recommendations Herts



## winchester (17 April 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good company to do my concrete base for my stables?

I am based in Hertfordshire!  Just got one quote but think its very over the top!  

Any ideas?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (17 April 2012)

Only to say that the groundworks for stables can be 30-50% of the cost of the stables themselves (esp if it has the special anti frost and anti horse wee additive/fibres, and sometimes more on a sloping site, a single lorry of concrete can cost up to £1000 even before its tipped - its horrendously expensive!


----------



## winchester (17 April 2012)

Have ordered the Stables (£12,500)
Quote for Concrete from company recommended from Stable Manufacturer (£9,640 & VAT)


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (17 April 2012)

That does sound rather a rich quote....)) would get several others. Even on our sloping site in the Cairngorms it wasnt that much ..! 

If its any help readymix type concrete (which is the only way to get the concrete to last a long time, dont try DIY in a little mixer, been there done that, relaid the lot ) is on average about £80-100 per cubic metre supplied and poured out but not incl laying

This is what we were working with site wise...just to show that we needed a lot of concrete (nb underneath is the usual rubble/sand base). Im sure your site cant be more tricky, ours turned into a minor civil engineering project!

Our mini barn has 4 stables and a tack room and a wide central aisle. Then there is the apron in front for farrier/washdown etc (it does now have rails as well as stonehenge fence posts so horses dont drop off!






Edited to add our stables werent from Stables Co they were Saltire but the cost was very similar to the amount you mention. Does your concrete quote include all the groundworks eg water pipes. electrics etc? does it include labour to lay the concrete? just trying to work out how it gets to that amount? what is the layout of the stables planned?


----------



## winchester (17 April 2012)

Stables are 2 x 12x12 with a 12x12 tackroom at the end.  then a 16x18ft hay barn at the end!  We are having a overhang off the stables so the amout we need is apparently 149sq m.

Yes it is to include drainage pipes  and labour but nothing else!

When i had 6 12x12 stables done with a tack room and hay barn it came to £20,000 for the concrete which i thought was a lot but that was 10 years ago!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (17 April 2012)

it's kind of sounding more realistic now, given the barn and the overhang if it is nearly 150m3 and also incl labour and drainage. So I would get more quotes definitely (to make sure you arent paying for a kickback fee from the concreters to the stable co)  but it probably isnt as far out of the realms of reality as first appears (sadly!) as £100oper m3x149 would be nearly £15K


----------



## dressagedreamer (18 April 2012)

pm me your cell number and I will pass it on to my builder he is reasonable and honest, and he is based in Hertford


----------



## martlin (18 April 2012)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			it's kind of sounding more realistic now, given the barn and the overhang if it is nearly 150m3 and also incl labour and drainage. So I would get more quotes definitely (to make sure you arent paying for a kickback fee from the concreters to the stable co)  but it probably isnt as far out of the realms of reality as first appears (sadly!) as £100oper m3x149 would be nearly £15K
		
Click to expand...

Errm, I make it 150m2 x 0.15 = 22.5m3, even at £100 per cube, it's only £2,250 for the concrete...
OP, for comparison, I have just had a 45' x 18' concrete pad put in on already prepared surface and paid £83 per m3, plus labour and drain, which took me to £1700.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (18 April 2012)

martlin said:



			Errm, I make it 150m2 x 0.15 = 22.5m3, even at £100 per cube, it's only £2,250 for the concrete...
OP, for comparison, I have just had a 45' x 18' concrete pad put in on already prepared surface and paid £83 per m3, plus labour and drain, which took me to £1700.
		
Click to expand...

Our concrete is a hell of a lot deeper than that....more like a metre down in most of it but that might be more related to our  very slopey site.....agree if it is a less difficult site then it probably will be a lot less.


----------



## winchester (23 April 2012)

Right got a much better quote now.... as you say above - the concrete should come to £2,000  and have had a quote of £4,000 so that sounds much better!!


----------

